# Post a pic of you with something on your head.



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

I just find the creativity of sas people entertaining. Lets see what you can come up with.


----------



## jak85 (Mar 1, 2009)

<-


does hair count? I'm not very creative I guess :no


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Geez - look at you. You look like one of them GQ models.


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> Geez - look at you. You look like one of them GQ models.


You're right, he does!


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

No-Sturm-und-Drang said:


> I just find the creativity of sas people entertaining. Lets see what you can come up with.


*Edit: alright since I fear a lot of people are going to misinterpret what I meant here (one did) I think I should clarify. My God Mother is neither ugly nor old and I did not meant to imply that here. I simply meant to say she looks like her and trust me when I say she is very beautiful...but annoying. That isn't to say that I find the op annoying since I don't know her.*



No-Sturm-und-Drang said:


> HE????!!!!


Sorry about that but Jak85 has a better potential to being a model. :b


----------



## AshenSpirit (Jun 1, 2009)

You guys do a really good job of going off topic and embarrassing the OP


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

AshenSpirit said:


> You guys do a really good job of going off topic and embarrassing the OP


:lol Terrible posters we are. :lol


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

Alright I give up! Here we go!


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

No-Sturm-und-Drang said:


> um.........wow people are rude... thanks for insulting me.....


You're welcome. :roll


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

err, what's the deal DepecheEyes? Uncalled for, why come in an kill the vibe?

Anyway ill have to do something silly.


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

Ospi said:


> err, what's the deal DepecheEyes? Uncalled for, why come in an kill the vibe?


Are you serious?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

DepecheEyes said:


> Are you serious?


Well yes. I mean if you are being sarcastic and joking then I aplogise but it certainly does not come across that way at all. I mean this thread is for fun and a laugh so no need to kill it.


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

No-Sturm-und-Drang said:


> i'm looking at your posts and they arent exactly in the 100% range either....


Alright let me tell you something right now. I'm angry because you aren't being straightforward with me. Instead of telling me how you feel, I have to guess that you are angry. I assume that it is because you falsely interpreted my message as to say that you are ugly which I didn't. However, it angers me that you don't express to me what is the problem. Instead, you go around jumping to conclusions without telling me.

I don't have a problem that you jump to conclusions, but I do have a problem that you don't tell me how you feel and why you feel that way.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

can we just chill? please?


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

Ospi said:


> Well yes. I mean if you are being sarcastic and joking then I aplogise but it certainly does not come across that way at all. I mean this thread is for fun and a laugh so no need to kill it.


You might want to read my response to the op.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

i dont want to fight i just wanted a fun thread.... but i guess i failed at that


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

ok ok enough of thread kill.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

sorry you can see my messy room behind me :[


----------



## joejoe (May 16, 2009)

Because you never know when you click a link and might need it.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

haha, nice one.


----------



## meghan (Jan 13, 2009)

wow depecheEyes just wow. I think they have pills for that. Dont diss emma shes my girl, and she is hawtness . so ya stfu


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

meghan said:


> wow depecheEyes just wow. I think they have pills for that. Dont diss emma shes my girl, and she is hawtness . so ya stfu


Read my response to the op.


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

In fact that's it. I am furious at what you said because it seems to me you are demanding that I must be absolutely clear over what I say. First of all, misinterpretations occur and it happens naturally. What? Do you expect for people to never say something that can be misinterpreted by others?

But what deeply angers me the most is that because I make a statement that unfortunately has been misinterpreted as offensive, I get the feeling you are labeling me as if I'm a jerk or that I'm a bad person. First of all, many many people make mistakes in saying statements that have been misinterpreted as offensive. I'm sure that in your life you too will make such comments not on purpose.

Instead of making an offensive comment yourself, you should have been more straightforward and say that you are angry and why. Otherwise, if you demand for everyone to never make a statement that can be falsely interpreted as offensive then most likely you'll pretty much have to live an isolated life.


----------



## meghan (Jan 13, 2009)

whatever i dont get your original post and i dont think anyone does .


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

meghan said:


> whatever i dont get your original post and i dont think anyone does .


Say what you feel and tell me why instead of being indirect!


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

DepecheEyes said:


> Say what you feel and tell me why instead of being indirect!


guys... please... for god's sake, take the fight somewhere else. this is supposed to be a fun thread. kthxbai


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

Jaan Pehechaan Ho said:


> Wow, that's ****ed up. That's real low, man.


Why? What is your interpretation of it?


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

Alright, I'm getting really furious here because apparently no one, *I mean no one* so far has told me what the heck they are angry about. Tell me what it is because I don't know!!! I am not a mind-reader!


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

What exactly is going on in here? I see the tension. 

Okay so it seems there have been some personal attacks and some people offended. I suggest you think before you speak. Remember the rules.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

DepecheEyes said:


> Alright, I'm getting really furious here because apparently no one, *I mean no one* so far has told me what the heck they are angry about. Tell me what it is because I'm don't know!!! I am not a mind-reader!


Well, I thought you were being funny about a few things. It is a miscommunication I am sure. You are a sweet kind person. You have such a deep look on your attractive face but you are also a jokester yourself I know. I know you are both things. Serious at times and funny at others. Why is that not obvious to others?

I have bets the whole thread will *poof* away soon perhaps.


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

Anxiety75 said:


> What exactly is going on in here? I see the tension.


That is what I'm trying to find out. Apparently there is a misinterpretation over what I said but I don't know what it is exactly nor what is their interpretation. I tried to clarify things by editing one of my earlier posts in this thread.


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

Sunshine009 said:


> Well, I thought you were being funny about a few things. It is a miscommunication I am sure. You are a sweet kind person. You have such a deep look on your attractive face but you are also a jokester yourself I know. I know you are both things. Serious at times and funny at others. Why is that not obvious to others?
> 
> I have bets the whole thread will *poof* away soon perhaps.


Thank you for your kind words. I just wish that they told me exactly what they interpreted what I said.


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

DepecheEyes, you said something about hating your godmother and you told a poster she looked like your godmother. That's offensive.


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

Anxiety75 said:


> DepecheEyes, you said something about hating your godmother and you told a poster she looked like your godmother. That's offensive.


How so? I was not implying that the op is a terrible person. Neither is my God Mother ugly.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

yeah depeche i think we may have had a misunderstanding


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Okay if everybody has resolved this matter then great. No more arguing. Just keep it cool in here.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Ok, swinging it back on topic.










I didn't feel like showing my face, but here's me with an orangutan on my head. Yes it's early in the morning (for me) and I'm bored. I went to such trouble to take this photo. God, I'm so weird.

Clearly if nobody replies after me that's because I've won and I'm brilliant, and not because I've killed the thread.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Heh, the magical "poncho monster"...

Lovely pic, NSUD. You're very "purty!"


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

lol, these are actually funny.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

No-Sturm-und-Drang said:


> I just find the creativity of sas people entertaining. Lets see what you can come up with.


she got the peanut butter, check !


----------



## joejoe (May 16, 2009)

TorLin said:


> she got the peanut butter, check !


Now who got the jelly? Who among you can balance 16 oz jelly jar on yer head?


----------



## alpha dog (May 28, 2009)

peanut butter jelly time!


----------



## AshenSpirit (Jun 1, 2009)

whiterabbit said:


> Ok, swinging it back on topic.
> 
> I didn't feel like showing my face, but here's me with an orangutan on my head. Yes it's early in the morning (for me) and I'm bored. I went to such trouble to take this photo. God, I'm so weird.
> 
> Clearly if nobody replies after me that's because I've won and I'm brilliant, and not because I've killed the thread.


Ninja girl with alien moneky on her head... awesome.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

No-Sturm-und-Drang said:


> I just find the creativity of sas people entertaining. Lets see what you can come up with.


LOL... what a cutie.


----------



## Nameless (Feb 6, 2009)

when depeche said she reminded him of her godmother, it reminded me of joker's quote "you remind me of my father, i hated my father." i thought he was making a reference to that. but yeah, i have nothing useful to contribute to this thread...


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

nameless said:


> when depeche said she reminded him of her godmother, it reminded me of joker's quote "you remind me of my father, i hated my father." i thought he was making a reference to that. But yeah, i have nothing useful to contribute to this thread...


you're back! Omg!


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

Depeche i just wanted to apologize because i thought at first you were trying to insult me but after realizing you didnt mean it that way i feel bad. I understand what you meant now. Sorry :/


----------



## AshenSpirit (Jun 1, 2009)

inthecave said:


> a bowl is on my head, a bowl is on my head. sry can't show my face in public forums.


cheater, cheater


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Am def. going to post one soon =D. I love this idea. It's full of awesome.


----------



## Alone42Long (Apr 23, 2009)

Was going to go with jelly but was mentioned already. Gotta have something for the veggies.


----------



## joejoe (May 16, 2009)

Alone42Long said:


> Was going to go with jelly but was mentioned already. Gotta have something for the veggies.


:clap Dude... you can only post THAT pic in THIS thread and nowhere else. Otherwise you'd face more questions than you can answer.


----------



## alpha dog (May 28, 2009)

Alone42Long said:


> Was going to go with jelly but was mentioned already. Gotta have something for the veggies.


What the hell is going on in this picture? That is some twilight zone sh*t.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Ah I wish he didn't leave.


----------



## Alone42Long (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey 

In dressing balance pic I'm wearing the mask to cover face like others did & just for fun.

The bottom one I'm wearing gravity boots that go around your ankle and you can hang by your feet from a pull up bar. but my head is just touching the bench in the photo. To look like standing on head kinda like the old break dance spin on your head pose. As far back as could put camera so can't really see like I wanted  It's hands free but just holding shirt up.

My uncle used to like to balance broomsticks & stuff on his nose & forehead for amusement.

Like JoeJoe said tho I think we'd all have some splainin to do if our pics got out.


----------



## alpha dog (May 28, 2009)

Oh that makes sense. Simple explanation.


----------



## AshenSpirit (Jun 1, 2009)

These last pics were serial killer scary.

It was like Slipknot VS Lawn Mower Man: I'll Mow the Dressing Off Your Head While Hanging Upside Down.


----------

